# [V] Aliens vs. Predator uncut Steam



## smooth1980 (2. Oktober 2011)

Verkaufe hier einen Key der meiner Grafikkarte beilag . Da Ich das Spiel schon habe biete Ich den Steam Key hier an. Preisvorschläge bitte per PM oder auch im Thread erwünscht. Das Spiel ist nicht in De käuflich aber aktivierbar . Aliens versus Predator - Schnittberichte.com (Zensur-News und Schnittberichte zu mehr als 7000 Filmen und Spielen)

Altersnachweis ist erforderlich bei diesem Titel.

http://www.gamesonly.at/XQ/ASP.inde...__Predator__indizierte_uncut_Edition__PC.html

Viel Spaß beim bieten .

MFG Smooth1980


----------



## Peter23 (2. Oktober 2011)

Biete 5€


----------



## smooth1980 (2. Oktober 2011)

Bitte nur ernst gemeinte Angebote . Danke .


----------



## Zollenspieker33 (3. Oktober 2011)

Was ist an dem Angebot unernst? Man bekommt das Spiel für 10 Euro oder weniger (amazon UK). Und Du bietest nur den Steam-Key.

Ich hätte auch 5 Euro geboten, aber Peter23 war schneller.


----------



## smooth1980 (10. Oktober 2011)

Push :

Für 8 Euro PayPal würde ich ihn abgeben aber weiter runter geh ich nicht sorry .


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (10. Oktober 2011)

Gekauft für 8€ via PayPal.
Schick mir bitte deine PayPal-Adresse. 
Du bekommst dann gleich meinen Steam-Nick.


*EDIT:*
Hat alles bestens funktioniert, danke.


----------



## smooth1980 (10. Oktober 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Gekauft für 8€ via PayPal.
> Schick mir bitte deine PayPal-Adresse.
> Du bekommst dann gleich meinen Steam-Nick.
> 
> ...


 
Jo kein Thema wenn wieder was da ist jederzeit gerne.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (11. Oktober 2011)

Jepp.

*PS:*  Bewertung im Bewertungsthread bitte nicht vergessen, hab dich eben schon bewertet.
Thx.


----------



## smooth1980 (11. Oktober 2011)

ja mach ich sofort .


----------

